

How Big is a Story? - jturnbull
http://blog.gaslight.co/post/53755990427/how-big-is-a-story

======
cdmwebs
This is a struggle, for sure. We want to keep them consistent but we also want
to make sure we're keeping things moving. They shouldn't be a checklist, but
actual features, too. Timeboxing work is the only workable solution I can see.

